# Hows this for a GA16DE setup?



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

hey guys, im tired of this car being so slow, its a 93 sentra 5spd ga16de, it just dosent have any go, heres what im going to do for the engine:

95-99 head, ported and polished 
JWT cams and ecu
hot shot headers
ported intake manifold
CAI
no emissions so im going to run a straight exhaust (no cat) and an apexi universal exhaust 
upgraded ignition
advance timing (or NOS)
Unorthodox underdrive pulley
se-r altenator
NO a\c
ACT clutch stage 2
new tranny fliud (what do you guys suggest)

so what do you guys think, how do you think this will do? later


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

getting rid of emissions wont do much.. do the earth a fav keep them.. the dont bilieve the se-r will do anything... motul tranny fluid.. you should also get a jwt flywheel and phantom grip lsd.. dont get NOS get a nx kit if anything... and its pointless to upgrade your ignition, our cars is awesome, you dont even really have to do it if you run turbo... but if you really want to for looks get the msd 6a


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

*sentra*



psulemon said:


> getting rid of emissions wont do much.. do the earth a fav keep them.. the dont bilieve the se-r will do anything... motul tranny fluid.. you should also get a jwt flywheel and phantom grip lsd.. dont get NOS get a nx kit if anything... and its pointless to upgrade your ignition, our cars is awesome, you dont even really have to do it if you run turbo... but if you really want to for looks get the msd 6a


hey, the se-r altenator is almost twice the amps and i have a pretty big audio system so thats what i need it for, also i wasnt going to run a cat for the sound, i like loud clean tones, exhaust notes are music to my ears, i heard that the motul tranny fliud was good, what weight should i use, thanks for your reply any suggestion and opinions help


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont know if the alternator will work.. go to www.sentra.net and loook at kojimas garage.. you need to study that page


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Advance timing or (NOS) are totally different upgrade's, nitrous you spend a bit of $$ on and you get 40-50 safe if used properly horsepower. Timing is free and make's it a little peppier in the low end and give's you maybe a couple of horsepower. I'd get the clutch, catalytic for sure my kid want's clean air when he grow's up and you kinda want a bit of back pressure i'm sure. Then put on the nitrous kit and use it properly so you don't go boom, then go sprayin and have fun!


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

*sentra*



new94 said:


> Advance timing or (NOS) are totally different upgrade's, nitrous you spend a bit of $$ on and you get 40-50 safe if used properly horsepower. Timing is free and make's it a little peppier in the low end and give's you maybe a couple of horsepower. I'd get the clutch, catalytic for sure my kid want's clean air when he grow's up and you kinda want a bit of back pressure i'm sure. Then put on the nitrous kit and use it properly so you don't go boom, then go sprayin and have fun!



i know advance timring and NOS are 2 different things, thats why i said advance timing (or NOS) because you cant do both, if you do nitrous then you have to retard or advance depending on the application, i installed a zex kit on my friends celica and had to retard the timing by 2 degrees, and i understand what yall are saying about the cat so i guess ill find some kind of high flow cat for it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

random technology makes the only direct bolt on high flow..


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Sorry i didn't mean for it to come out like that, what i was trying to say was IMO i'd just spend the $$ on nitrous and not worry about advancing timing. I'd just retard it for the spray that's it, but the cat i would go with though it may help you more then you'd think! I myself am trying to get all the bolt on's i can done first then getting into the internal's cam's, port/polish intake&head etc. then once the motor's all done adding the nitrous. I saw a post on the best kit to get can't remember the name but it had a control box to help alleviate any unwanted engine damage!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I agree on getting a flywheel and LSD but if you are gonna take out a/c you might as well relocate the battery...and i dont know about you but add the price up on all of that and its alot...if you want power and you are panning on spending that much, might as well go turbo...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Do not try to put a B14 head on your B13 block it is more headache than it;s worth, use a B14 motor all together ot just work your existing head. 

I would bore out the TB and extrude hone the IM in addition to head work if your going that far....


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

*sentra*

yea its kewl man, i think i might just go with nitrous but first thing is the tranny, got to get the clutch to hold up to the extra power and the tranny fliud, but as far as the head i heard it would go right on, but if thats not the case let me know ill just work mine cuz my engine is in perfect shape, just wants to be more powerful, and im definatly going to get the flywheel not sure about the lsd but maybe, i just forgot to put the flywheel in my list, thanks man for the advise on the cat im going to pick one up from random tech. Yea i know this is going to cost alot and i should do turbo but i like being different and im not going to have this car for more than a year and a half, i just want it to be nice and enjoyable to me while i have it, but i have 3 jobs and my grandfather supports my projects so it shouldnt be a problem. thanks again guys anymore advice or opinions or anything just holla im open ears. later.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

the jim wolf ecu with the nitrous i dont think you would be able to make it work on a ga motor yet? jim wolf doesnt have a nitrous program yet. thats the last thing i heard from them


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

*sentra*



se_nismo said:


> the jim wolf ecu with the nitrous i dont think you would be able to make it work on a ga motor yet? jim wolf doesnt have a nitrous program yet. thats the last thing i heard from them



hey man, thanks for letting me know that, that saves me some money, i would rather do the jwt ecu and cams more than i would nitrous anyways, but if you hear anything different let me know, thanks.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

jim wolf does make a nitrous kit for the GA http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_results.asp


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> jim wolf does make a nitrous kit for the GA http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_results.asp



its listed on the website but if you call them its not available they havent developed it yet. and i asked them when to expect it and they where not sure if they were gonna make a ecu program for nitrous.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn them that was the route that i wanted to take...all motor with a jim wolf nitrous set-up


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're getting head work, you need to have the header port matched as well as the intake manifold, and JWT is going to need to know all the work you're doing to the car.


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think that a SR20(put in the se-r) alternator will fit in a GA block. From with I have seen if its put in a GA block GA parts are the only ones that will fit.

and droping all of that stuff will cost a lot, your better off with just a turbo.


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

yea i know its alot of money, but i dont want turbo on this car, one reason being i like to race autocross, turbo lag kills you in the corners, and i like to be different, making an all motor ga to be fast and reliable is somthing i would like to do. but i do appriciate you thoughts though. i guess your right about telling them everything im doing to my engine that way they can set up the right fuel mapping for my car, it would be killer if they could ever get that nitrous kit out, if they do i will be up front inline. thanks guys.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

93SentraEvolution said:


> yea i know its alot of money, but i dont want turbo on this car, one reason being i like to race autocross, turbo lag kills you in the corners, and i like to be different, making an all motor ga to be fast and reliable is somthing i would like to do. but i do appriciate you thoughts though. .


for the motor cross, why would you be under 3k.. even in autocross you want to keep your RPM's high right.. every person that autocrosses that i know have turbo cars like STI's, EVO's, SRT-4's and a Turbo miata..


----------

